
Unanswered emails were the bane of my life - berkeleyjunk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/08/unanswered-emails-inbox-nirvana-bane-of-life
======
justherefortart
16k unread emails? What a waste of time. My inbox is only filled with messages
that are critical (KoT waiting list for example). Everything else gets replied
or deleted immediately. Tasks go on to do lists for scheduling.

